# Looking for an internet martial arts demo video.



## Vaalser4 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, I am looking for an older internet karate video. It takes place outside, and a girl of about 16 demonstrates self-defence moves with a couple of guys who "attack" her. She defeats them in the demo match, ending with faking a neck snap. The video must be around 10 years old. Anyone have it or knows where to find it please? Don't know if it was on Youtube, Dailymotion or another video site.


----------



## reddraggon (Jan 23, 2017)

No idea. I haven't seen that. But, hearing from you, I am curious. 

 Why are you so particular about this video? There are plenty of other videos available.


----------



## Vaalser4 (Jan 24, 2017)

Well I like it, the fighting girl was very good. Yes, I've seen similar video's, but this one was the first I saw of this kind. It was lost when my HD had to be wiped because of a total windows failure some years ago. Hence.


----------

